# My cat won't use her birthing box ... Any advice?



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Morning all...

I have set up a birthing box for our cat in the spare room, is nice and quiet and clutter free, and it is where she spends a lot of time sitting on the window sill having a nosey!

But the problem is she just doesn't seem to be going into it or interested  She is due to give birth in 4/5 weeks ... Do you think its too early to have it out at the moment?

We have been keeping her downstairs to have free roam, but only let her upstairs when were at home as the front door opens up straight onto the stairs so I am worried she might make a run for it!  Do you think that I should move the box downstairs at the moment? And move it back upstairs a week or so before she's due?

The plan is the have the box in the spare room with a pen to keep the kittens in at night, but then let them have free roam around the room once they are big enough... It has been kitten proofed also  Does this sound okay?

Thank you  xxx


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

As she gets nearer time, she will probally find her own place for birthing and rearing her young. I had a cat that gave birth to 4 kittens on my lap, not that I recommend it . She will probally move them into different places as the kittens progress.
You try letting her stay in your spare room for a little bit more time. Since it is kitten safe and definatly preditor safe she may well use it.
I wish you and her all the best.


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply. I did wonder if it was a little bit too soon. She has been spending a lot of time under my bed so I have put an empty box under there also I just want to dicoourage her from getting into a place where she can't be found in case anything goes wrong ... But like you say I am sure she will find her own spot - probably well out of reach  lol 

Thank you .x.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they allways have them were your not wanting them to, we took in a stray once, who was pregnant, she had kittens in my daughters dolls pram, and we had made her a couple of nesting boxes,_


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Haha oh my god, that's just typical isn't it  ... If she does give birth in an odd location, when is the best time to move them to the birthing box/ kitten friendly spare room? I got told horror stories of ppl interfering and the mum killing the babies  ... I want her to be happy but I also want them to be safe! I have read that they do try and move them to a different location after the first couple of days ... If she did have them under the bed do u think she would move them to the box herself? xx


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

a few years ago my cat started to have her kittens in my knicker drawer

But by the time the first one was coming out(backwards I may add) she was straight onto by bed....not the easiest thing to clean afterwards!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

DiamondKitty said:


> Haha oh my god, that's just typical isn't it  ... If she does give birth in an odd location, when is the best time to move them to the birthing box/ kitten friendly spare room? I got told horror stories of ppl interfering and the mum killing the babies  ... I want her to be happy but I also want them to be safe! I have read that they do try and move them to a different location after the first couple of days ... If she did have them under the bed do u think she would move them to the box herself? xx


we did move ours, once they had been born, and she stayed in the box with them then, upstairs, (we did try to move them down stairs but she took them back up, so we let her keep them upstairs until they were abit older,) its still early days so your cat may go in it when shes ready,


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

DiamondKitty said:


> Haha oh my god, that's just typical isn't it  ... If she does give birth in an odd location, when is the best time to move them to the birthing box/ kitten friendly spare room? I got told horror stories of ppl interfering and the mum killing the babies  ... I want her to be happy but I also want them to be safe! I have read that they do try and move them to a different location after the first couple of days ... If she did have them under the bed do u think she would move them to the box herself? xx


this would depend largely on the cat. One of mine wanted me with her when she gave birth. She gently held my finger in her mouth and tried to drag me to her chosen spot. I held her kittens before she did,( with gloved hands ) while she washed them. 10 years on I still have 2 of those kittens.


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

I made a birthing box in the cupboard that Tink spent a lot of time sleeping in. She had a cushion in the living room and when her labour started, she sat on me the whole time until she was about to deliver. She stayed on her cushion throughout the delivery sowe put a box there and she had 2 of them in the box. She's been trying to move them since yesterday but I think it's because my next door neighbour had some workmen there and she got spooked by the strange noises. This is a first for me, and the last too. It was an accidental pregnancy but all is going well thanks to the help and advice I've gained from visiting this site.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

4-5weeks Im not surprised that she dosent care lol, mine dont normally take interest until a week to go


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

WallsendJan said:


> I made a birthing box in the cupboard that Tink spent a lot of time sleeping in. She had a cushion in the living room and when her labour started, she sat on me the whole time until she was about to deliver. She stayed on her cushion throughout the delivery sowe put a box there and she had 2 of them in the box. She's been trying to move them since yesterday but I think it's because my next door neighbour had some workmen there and she got spooked by the strange noises. This is a first for me, and the last too. It was an accidental pregnancy but all is going well thanks to the help and advice I've gained from visiting this site.


Oh she did so well!! She looks so happy and content! and well done you!  lol I am so nervous, I want to make sure I do everything right so am trying to learn as much as possible ... but then I am worried that I have missed something obvious :crazy:



Taylorbaby said:


> 4-5weeks Im not surprised that she dosent care lol, mine dont normally take interest until a week to go


Okie dokie - panic over then  I have put a box in the spare room and also under the bed so hopefully she will find it when the time is right 

What do you think is best ... she spends most of her time downstairs at the moment, and I have a birthing box (or 2 lol) and a large pen ... do you think it would be better for her to have her birthing box downstairs and keep her and the kittens in the pen (allowing her to get out as and when she wants) and when the kittens are big enough to explore ... move them all (box and pen) up to the kitten friendly spare room?? _or _keep her and babies in the spare room from day one??

Thank you for all your lovely replies ... you have been great  .xx.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DiamondKitty said:


> Oh she did so well!! She looks so happy and content! and well done you!  lol I am so nervous, I want to make sure I do everything right so am trying to learn as much as possible ... but then I am worried that I have missed something obvious :crazy:
> 
> Okie dokie - panic over then  I have put a box in the spare room and also under the bed so hopefully she will find it when the time is right
> 
> ...


I dont know how manyt people in your house or layout but from 1week to go Id keep her in one room, whatever room your in most e.g. the lounge and I sleep next to my girls up until the kittens are about 6weeks old now!

So Id say that have tghe box with you show her it then leave her to it, they normally investigate and like to dig about, if its her first litter watch out for litter trays and some think they need to poop and have a kitten in their!


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> I dont know how manyt people in your house or layout but from 1week to go Id keep her in one room, whatever room your in most e.g. the lounge and I sleep next to my girls up until the kittens are about 6weeks old now!
> 
> So Id say that have tghe box with you show her it then leave her to it, they normally investigate and like to dig about, if its her first litter watch out for litter trays and some think they need to poop and have a kitten in their!


It's only myself and my husband, we are downstairs most of the time so I will probably go with that, don't want her getting distressed not thinking we're around! ... although do you think the commotion of being downstairs could be distressing ... oh my god, what will I be the week before - i'm already in a tiz wanting to do every thing right :crazy: lol 

I have read that lots of people sleep with their pregnant kitties, so have got my air bed prepared! lol  Oh thanks for that bit of info ... she has a hooded litter box too as she likes the 'privacy' lol - so will have to keep careful watch!

.xxx.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DiamondKitty said:


> It's only myself and my husband, we are downstairs most of the time so I will probably go with that, don't want her getting distressed not thinking we're around! ... although do you think the commotion of being downstairs could be distressing ... oh my god, what will I be the week before - i'm already in a tiz wanting to do every thing right :crazy: lol
> 
> I have read that lots of people sleep with their pregnant kitties, so have got my air bed prepared! lol  Oh thanks for that bit of info ... she has a hooded litter box too as she likes the 'privacy' lol - so will have to keep careful watch!
> 
> .xxx.


dont worry about comotion if she is used to it, however if you have loads going on and people coming-going then ID probably say upstairs as no one, not even my family can come over when I have kittens, Im a very strict mummy!!  

Yes she will want to be with you, I just sleep on the sofa, its very comfy! IVe changed with this litter, I normally put them in the nursery to litter train them, but we did it all downstairs so they have had free run oif the lounge since 5weeks of age as they were fully trained and we trust them, they are currently trotting about, attacking their toys so funny! 3 of them are on my partner, his asleep and they are going mental, poor bloke!  :lol:

with the litter tray yes! Ive had 2 girls, both first litters give birth in the tray, the first time I Was alseep next to her and was up till 5am, no sign, then I woke up at about 6am and heard a noise & she had had 3 in the tray!! She never showed any digging signs, so I quckly got her in her box and cleaned them up, lucky the tray was clean!

Then the second time my girl showed no signs at all, so I took my old boy to the vets, came home and she had 1 in the litter tray! I was so shocked I had only been gone for 30mins!! 

But my other first timers have gone in & out of the litter tray but then into their boxes, one of them just went right into the box, but we left her calling longer before mating her so she might have just known I dont know!

I always put newspaper down in the box then sheets & towels then sheets again as their claws get caught on towels, so the sheets stop that but towels make it soft 

can get some good ones in sainsburys or pillowcases already cut to size for the box lol!  100% stay with her, you need to aswell if something goes wrong or something happens, if you upstairs alseep your have no idea and that scares me  even after if the kits needs your help at 2am, but your not in the room, it maybe to late, Id never risk it, plus its a lovely time to bond with mum and help her and help the kits & watch mum bond, sorry im going on a bit now!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I did have mine down for about 4 weeks to go, but I put it where she usually sleeps, and she had a favourite cushion to sleep on so i put that on top of all the blankets to encourage her to use it as a bed (she felt safe in there ) 

she went straight in there to have the kittens, and I just whipped the cushion out, at that point i dont think she was bothered, I did find tho that id maybe put too many blankets in, and she burrowed too deep, I had to take some out cos I didn't want the kitten to get lost in them, but she was fine with that, she ended up having them on a puppy pad, and that was great as their claws dont get caught, its nice and soft and I just threw it away afterward


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> dont worry about comotion if she is used to it, however if you have loads going on and people coming-going then ID probably say upstairs as no one, not even my family can come over when I have kittens, Im a very strict mummy!!
> 
> Yes she will want to be with you, I just sleep on the sofa, its very comfy! IVe changed with this litter, I normally put them in the nursery to litter train them, but we did it all downstairs so they have had free run oif the lounge since 5weeks of age as they were fully trained and we trust them, they are currently trotting about, attacking their toys so funny! 3 of them are on my partner, his asleep and they are going mental, poor bloke!  :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh thank you for your fantastic advice Taylorbaby ... I really do appreciate it! I am a bit of a worrier :eek6: (lol) and you have really helped me to calm down. At the moment i'm like "I need to do this ... buy that ... get this ready ... what happens if ... what do I do when ... blah blah blah" so I'm driving myself a bit crazy with worry :crazy: lol  I have got quite a few old pillow cases that I could use 



loz83 said:


> I did have mine down for about 4 weeks to go, but I put it where she usually sleeps, and she had a favourite cushion to sleep on so i put that on top of all the blankets to encourage her to use it as a bed (she felt safe in there )
> 
> she went straight in there to have the kittens, and I just whipped the cushion out, at that point i dont think she was bothered, I did find tho that id maybe put too many blankets in, and she burrowed too deep, I had to take some out cos I didn't want the kitten to get lost in them, but she was fine with that, she ended up having them on a puppy pad, and that was great as their claws dont get caught, its nice and soft and I just threw it away afterward


That's a great idea Loz, I will buy some puppy pads ... and will use the pillowcases/blankets once they are all cleaned up. Thank you for the advice, I will make sure that there isn't too many in there as she does like to bury herself in blankets/duvet lol

..xx..


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Blimey, advise being asked for, advise being given, advise being taken and the contributors being thanked for their comments, what a refreshing change. Your kittens are lucky that you have taken the time to prepare so well for their arrival.

Best of luck for the birth, I look forward to seeing the photos.

Katy


----------



## mobykhan (Mar 29, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel - it was my first time with Jerry having kittens 2 months ago and I know, you just can't help worrying about EVERYTHING!!! 

Firstly, I don't think anyone asked you this but how is your relationship with your cat? If she is very close to you, you will have less problems and worries about her moving them randomly somewhere I think.

I had her nesting box ready in the cupboard in our bedroom 3 weeks before.. just in case!  She wasn't interested in it at all, slept in it twice only. I kept reading that cats make a yowling noise when giving birth and I wanted her close to me at night so I would know when she started... But actually, I woke up Friday morning, couldn't find her anywhere! (Swearing at partner at this point becuase I thought he'd let her escape!) Only to find that she had delivered behind the nesting box overnight! :

Jerry purred her bum off when I found her - so if your cat is giving you good signals while getting close to her kittens, it may be safe to move the kittens to their nesting box. It's what I did straight away and she followed suit and settled down  (Or moving the nesting box to wherever she is and then transporting them all to wherever in the house you want them to be 

Also, my Jerry did escape - and in her last week!  but she came back within the hour happy. I think the main worry is that cats can get pregnant while pregnant! And also that she doesn't accidentally deliver outside! But don't worry about her escaping too much, just be extra careful at the door always


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

my cat quite happily let me move the kittens the day after, she needed a c-section so I had to put them all in a box to get them to the vets, she was absolutely fine and let me put them in, as long as she could see them, and then followed them in and quite happily laid down with them


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely advice - although I am still very nervous I am starting to feel a lot more relaxed and prepared.



mobykhan said:


> I know exactly how you feel - it was my first time with Jerry having kittens 2 months ago and I know, you just can't help worrying about EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> Firstly, I don't think anyone asked you this but how is your relationship with your cat? If she is very close to you, you will have less problems and worries about her moving them randomly somewhere I think.


Thankfully she very close to me and my husband ... she purrs like crazy when we talk to her/walk into a room/give her a little stroke and walking past, although unfortunately she has a real soft spot for my husband! :mad5: lol she was meant to be _my _cat :crying: lol So he has been given the responsilibty of being on hand when she goes into labour, just incase she prefers him to be there rather than me :huh:



loz83 said:


> my cat quite happily let me move the kittens the day after, she needed a c-section so I had to put them all in a box to get them to the vets, she was absolutely fine and let me put them in, as long as she could see them, and then followed them in and quite happily laid down with them


Oh Loz your poor kitty  ... I think that it one of the things that I am worrying about most at the moment! Once they are here I will be fine, but the whole labour is worrying me lol She is looking pretty huge (with 18 days to go) lol so I am now worrying that there are too many and she will get too tired during labour and need a c-sec  ... worry worry worry! lol 



Alaskacat said:


> Blimey, advise being asked for, advise being given, advise being taken and the contributors being thanked for their comments, what a refreshing change. Your kittens are lucky that you have taken the time to prepare so well for their arrival.
> 
> Best of luck for the birth, I look forward to seeing the photos.
> 
> Katy


Thank you Katy  I will be sure to post pics of the little bundles of joy, that have caused me so much worry  lol ... ooooh I am so excited!

Thanks again everyone  have a lovely weekend!!  *fingers crossed for some nice weather*

Nicola ..xx..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DiamondKitty said:


> Oh thank you for your fantastic advice Taylorbaby ... I really do appreciate it! I am a bit of a worrier :eek6: (lol) and you have really helped me to calm down. At the moment i'm like "I need to do this ... buy that ... get this ready ... what happens if ... what do I do when ... blah blah blah" so I'm driving myself a bit crazy with worry :crazy: lol  I have got quite a few old pillow cases that I could use
> That's a great idea Loz, I will buy some puppy pads ... and will use the pillowcases/blankets once they are all cleaned up. Thank you for the advice, I will make sure that there isn't too many in there as she does like to bury herself in blankets/duvet lol
> 
> ..xx..


no probs lol! What breed is she? just stay with her 24/7, she will need you during the birth if anything goes wrong, what I do is, I go by the cat, for example, Meg I have to sit right by her or she cries and she wants me to stroke her, but Ellie wanted me on the sofa while she was in her box so I could over see the birth, she didnt want to be disturbed!

So go by how they feel!


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Taylorbaby, I think she will want us near her but not too close, but we will just have to wait and see  Your kitties are absolutely gorgeous! I had a look at your website, it is fantastic! Your such a great and dedicated breeder, your not only promoting what you do but there's bundles of great info on there! My kitty is a British Shorthair Silver Tabby 

xx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

DiamondKitty said:


> Thanks Taylorbaby, I think she will want us near her but not too close, but we will just have to wait and see  Your kitties are absolutely gorgeous! I had a look at your website, it is fantastic! Your such a great and dedicated breeder, your not only promoting what you do but there's bundles of great info on there! My kitty is a British Shorthair Silver Tabby
> 
> xx


Oooh i love pedigree BSH, they look so grumpy. Do you have any pics? What prefix is she?

Who is the stud you have used? BSH babies are gorgeous.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DiamondKitty said:


> Thanks Taylorbaby, I think she will want us near her but not too close, but we will just have to wait and see  Your kitties are absolutely gorgeous! I had a look at your website, it is fantastic! Your such a great and dedicated breeder, your not only promoting what you do but there's bundles of great info on there! My kitty is a British Shorthair Silver Tabby
> 
> xx


awww thanks lol :blushing:
ooooooooooo a silver, who did you put her to??


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't have a prefix at the moment as this is quite a new adventure for me ... If I cope okay with everything then I will get the ball rolling to register for a prefix - so at the moment I will have to use the administrative prefix 

I have attached a couple of pics of my little pride and joy :001_wub:  lol one when she was a kitten and one of her with a belly of babies!!  (Hope it works!)

















xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DiamondKitty said:


> I don't have a prefix at the moment as this is quite a new adventure for me ... If I cope okay with everything then I will get the ball rolling to register for a prefix - so at the moment I will have to use the administrative prefix
> 
> I have attached a couple of pics of my little pride and joy :001_wub:  lol one when she was a kitten and one of her with a belly of babies!!  (Hope it works!)
> 
> ...


awww she is lovely, what colourstud did you put her to?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

DiamondKitty said:


> I don't have a prefix at the moment as this is quite a new adventure for me ... If I cope okay with everything then I will get the ball rolling to register for a prefix - so at the moment I will have to use the administrative prefix
> 
> I have attached a couple of pics of my little pride and joy :001_wub:  lol one when she was a kitten and one of her with a belly of babies!!  (Hope it works!)
> 
> ...


Isn't she gorgeous :001_wub: That belly is just asking to be rubbed  I wish you lots of luck with the forthcoming arrivals.
I'm not allowed to move from my girl while she's in labour and then she expects to be hand fed afterwards too :001_rolleyes:


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh thank you! I think she's lovely but I am biased  lol she means the world to me! Lol I mated her with a silver spotty, so it will be a bit of a lucky dip of what babies we will have  so excited!

What are the key signs that labour is imminent? I've been reading bits online - the stud owner said that her shape will change and her belly will 'drop' ... Is this a noticeable drop or something you only recognise once you have done it a few times? Lol


..xx..


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiya All ... Me again!

My Kitty is due to have her babies from this week ... she has shown a lot of interest curling up under my desk! (as well as the sofa!! ) I do have the spare room all set up for her and put her in there at night which she is happy with, but I do let her come downstairs with me during the day ... I was wondering, if she does take a liking to being under the desk, when would it be okay to move mum and babies up to the spare room?? I don't want to distress her too much!

Also her nipples are looking a little dry, and little black/brown dots round them ... is this normal? They are definitely _not _red/hot/cracked/flaky.

One last thing, she has been demanding alot of attention today, I have noticed that her belly keeps feeling rock hard and then soft again ... again is this normal? Is it just the babies changing position?

As you can probably tell I am in one of my 'worry' moods again :crazy: lol :frown2: Look forward to hearing from you! xx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds like it won't be long now  Good luck, hoping for happy and healthy kitties and mom.


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Sounds like it won't be long now  Good luck, hoping for happy and healthy kitties and mom.


Oh I hope so, the anticipation is killing me! lol I am watching her like a hawk at the moment!  ..xx..


----------

